# Rule 500 livewell



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I do not use my livewell. The pump is old works but slowly lets water back in. I tried undoing the plastic nut, only to strip it. If I use a dremel to cut the plastic nut would that be the easeist way to remove the pump? I plan on installing a brass plug in its spot.


----------

